# Giraffe taxidermy



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Finally got this all finished up. Wanted to share because it was a unique project for me. I don't know that many of us taxidermists get lucky enough to mount many of these.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks good, I saw another one in Sandy owned by a guy who hunts lots of African game, quite the collection.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That's amazing. I'll bet it got some looks from passersby as it sat in the driveway.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Excellent Job! Besides playing a giant game of ring toss, I don't know what I'd do with a mount like that. It would be pretty neat to have if you had the room for it though.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Cooky said:


> That's amazing. I'll bet it got some looks from passersby as it sat in the driveway.


You're right cookie, it did get a lot of strange looks. People about crash the car rubbernecking.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the second damnest thing I ever seen. Good job.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

that's really neat, Good job


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Great work. Glad your address isn't shown on the home as well. The general public has very little knowledge of wildlife conservation in our country. The feelings about hunting African game is even worse IMO. I heard a couple down talking it a couple of weeks ago at a steakhouse.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet!8)


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Great work. Glad your address isn't shown on the home as well. The general public has very little knowledge of wildlife conservation in our country. The feelings about hunting African game is even worse IMO. I heard a couple down talking it a couple of weeks ago at a steakhouse.


 Good point Muleskinner. Even in the crowd that comes into my shop I would say the majority of them have asked why anyone would shoot a giraffe.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't see myself shooting one but in the end it is another animal that needs to be managed and the meat goes a long ways in the villages of Africa. Somebody is going to shoot them at some point. A lot of people don't understand any of it but can sit there and enjoy a good steak that others spilled the blood for.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

WHAT! no full body. Way cool I would love to drive my wife nuts with that in my living room:grin:


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

OKEE said:


> WHAT! no full body. Way cool I would love to drive my wife nuts with that in my living room:grin:


 I had about 1" to spare in my shop with this one. I don't know what I would have done with a full body mount.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I would have made it it into a lamp.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Kewl Dude. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a good friend from Hermiston OR that's a taxidermist and he does a lot of African animals. Last time I was in his shop he was doing this huge crocodile. The thing was as long as his work room.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

That's cool, those out of the ordinary projects are fun to work on once in a while, but I sure do enjoy the convenience of a regular ol' duck or something after one like that.

As a taxidermist I ALWAYS get this question "What is the strangest thing you've ever mounted?"

Any of you other taxi's want to chime in on that one?

The giraffe might top my list now. Used to be the very large Iguana that I did several years ago.


----------

